# Help migrating to ghostscript 9 from 8



## om (Jun 17, 2011)

I just installed the KDE4 meta port, and for the first time I had to install Ghostscript 9 which required me to uninstall Ghostscript 8.

Now I have a lot of these errors:


```
portmaster --check-depends
===>>> Checking x
	===>>> print/ghostscript8 is listed as a dependency
	===>>> but there is no installed version

	===>>> Delete this dependency data? y/n [n]
```

How would I fix these errors? Is there some way to tell every port to use Ghostscript 9 instead of 8?


----------



## SirDice (Jun 17, 2011)

`# portmaster -o print/ghostscript9 print/ghostscript8`


----------



## om (Jun 17, 2011)

That worked. Thanks [:


----------

